# Platte Bay



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Did a trial run for the first time for salmon on the yaks. At Platte Bay Saturday, breezy...so we stayed tight to the drop but did get to 150 feet...very little marks on the graph...no hits...of course fished at 11:30am and only for about an hour. 

Tunred into a beach and swimming day!

But wil be back when the salmon start to show in the fall time!


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Sweet! That sounds pretty fun. 
If I may ask, How far out is 150'? 
How are you getting your baits down to depth? Have you ever jigged for them?
Thanks,
Pete 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

